# volkswagon gti 1.8t - ib 8's in doors, ib idq15's, cd2 minihorns, alpine h701



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

just to let you all know, this is not complete. im going through amp troubles at the moment. 

but other than that its almost done. before i begin, in the future i plan on getting new DLS 

ultimate A series amplifiers (unless i find something else that tickles me the right way) and 

the new IDQ15d4v3's if they ever come out.

so, heres what i have thus far.

system specs;

Alpine CDA-9830 (wanting to upgrade to an alpine with optical+dvd audio)
Alpine RUX-C701
Alpine PXA-H701
Seas CA21REX-DD H1044-04 8 inch midbass infinite baffle in the doors
Image Dynamics CD2 HLCD with mini horn lenses
Image Dynamics IDQ15d2v2 pair infinite baffle
Memphis MC1500D [email protected]
Memphis MC3004 [email protected]
Memphis MC2004 [email protected]

im having probmels with my 1500d, it will be sent out soon for repair. and the 50x4 is on its 

way for delivery. in the pictures, i had a single DLS A5, but it was not enough for the whole 

system and i didnt want to wait a few months before i could afford mutiple more DLS amps. so im 

going to save up $ and buy them all at once.

*and sorry about some of the pictures being bad, phone camrea is all i had some times*

my car is on the right;

















the IB seas in the doors;

















build progress;








before rubber gasket;
























no deadening yet. i will hopefully have a lot of that soon. i plan on doing it all at once;

























CD2 hlcds under the dash;

































alpine h701 combo;

















painted engine cover (sorry if the car is dirty, 2000 miles will do that);









blow off vavle top right + engine cover;









me droppin the shocker;









IDQ 15's in the IB;

























































the only thing i have yet to seal up are those damn vents under the rear glass in the tailgate. 

otherwise its nice and tyight.

and finally my amprack before i tore it apart. my idq's were only getting ~500w from the dual 2 

ohm coils on the A5. i needed some more juice.  


















(i left a ziptie and wire in there on the left on accident)


































and the origional thread(s)

IB trunk build, w\ amprack and misc
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=222267

eights in the doors thread
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=245832

went to new jersey to meet mike random pics thread
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=246905


i hope to have the memphis MC2004 in a few weeks, i plan on bridging the 8's on the 3004 for 

[email protected], and bridging the horns on the 2004 for [email protected] then i plan on getting my MC1500D 

fixed and getting [email protected] and buying lots of flexo pet wire sleeve stuff and sound 

deadening - most likely secondskin products.

tell me what you all think. i know its not run of the mill for this place. but i think you 

should have enjoied.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Hard to find any faults with this setup. Looks like a great car to install in.

The exterior looks surprisingly not bad for being kitted.

I would reccomend covering your horns with an interior-matching grille cloth. Would look hella nice and a bit more stealthy, although this setup may not have been designed for stealth 

I do wonder about that sub install though. Does it leak in between the seats? I would build an MDF panel that attaches to the seat backs and seals the backwave off from the cabin more.

Your wiring is just impeccable. Beautiful amps too.\

Nice setup!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

actually its quite sealed. the only thing that causes a problem is the metal frame of the back seats has a few holes in it. and the seat flexes a little. but i rarely have it loud enough to do that too much 

i went around with a tissue and played like 30hz tone and found that the only place air leaked through was right where those horizontal vents on the back hatch. all i gotta do tho is take the panel off and fill a garbage bag with a little expandable foam and fill up that area.

and i planned on getting some grey grille clothe for the horns, but i have not gotten a chance to find a local fabric store yet. but that will come shortly.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd put a false floor over those amps so you have a useable hatch and lose the cf hood, but otherwise it's nice and clean. I dig it.

-aaron


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

arc, i actually do have a false floor in there. i plan on getting those DLS amps and then making cutouts for them. but i like the hood 

and thank you!! lol.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

that looks great, I really like gti's been thinking of getting one


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

req said:


> arc, i actually do have a false floor in there.


Lol, doh, my bad. Good work. Nice equipment.

-aaron


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

how do the subs sound ??


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i think they are incredibly musical and dynamic. some of the best car audio subwoofers i have auditioned. its quite a genaric thing to say i know, but what else is there to say, they have fast transients and respond well to all types of music in my application (quasi-infinite baffle). i wish i wasnt a ***** and would vent that area under them to the outside to make it true IB. but its my only car, so i dont see it as an option.

but i am very happy with them for the past several years as the driver of choice. i cant wait to see how the idqv3's respond to the sq market, and i would love a pair of idmax's... but i need to focus on getting everything tweaked and installed _correctly_ before i worry about upgrading things.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice, I would make one minor suggestion, you are running the same color for power and ground, I would recommend shrink tubing or something like that on the wires if you don't want to replace them with a black wire. 

Juan


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice install, but why does it say it's a GTI?


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure, but it kinda looks like you have a distribution block with smaller wire outputs, but no fuses. (octagonal brass/gold in the upper left if looking toward the front of the car) I was taught that you should use a fuse anytime you drop a wire size, to protect the wire in case of a short. Other than that, very nice looking install. Well done.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that subwoofer baffle doesn't rattle like crazy. How is it secured to the side panels? How are the side panels secured to the car? What stops air from passing between the hatch and the baffle or between the seats?

I'm sure you've got enough cone area that you don't have to worry about such things but I have to imagine you lose quite a bit of output below about 30Hz because of the setup...not to mention the baffle flexing due to lack of bracing.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you just have that baffle sitting on there or what?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

it says its a gti because it is - 1.8turbo if you cant tell by the engine picture lol.

and that is a ground distrobution, im stepping up from small wire to larger wire and the ground is only a few feet away. i actually have a nice plexi kicker ground block i should be getting here in a few days to replace that one. it was just something temporary.

as far as the blue wire goes, i had a mix of red and silver, but not enough of it to make it look how i wanted. i also felt that it did not match the car (dash lights are blue)... i could not find any 4 guage in any stres, so i got a cheap kit from wally world for the time being. i plan on buying 10 feet of blue\silver in the near future when i straighten out my address (just moved).

and ill take a video for ya, the baffle weighs 27 for each driver, its 2 layers of MDF and tons of bondo and glass. it has to be between 60~70 lbs... it sits on the rails of those side supports that have tons of support under them. they were like a pressure fit before the carpet went on after sanding, and after that carpet went on, its tight as a schoolgirl (pardon my language heh).

sucker is FIRM as hell. ill take a video just for guys tho. like i said, i went around the thing with a tissue over all the edges, and the only part that leaks air is the vent under the rear windshield. i need to take the panel off and fill it. other than that, its like 95% sealed up. like you said, i have a good amount of cone area, and get gets plenty loud for my tastes. prolly say between 138~143 (used to have a termlab and worked on spl stuff, i have a knack for guessing numbers).

and that baffle will not flex. its hard as anything. i could sledge hammer it (not installed of course) and it wouldnt break hehe.

ill get some better stuff when i re-do the trunk and make things look nice (again) after the new block and wire. so stay tuend


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

req said:


> it says its a gti because it is - 1.8turbo if you cant tell by the engine picture lol.


I thought even the 1.8T GTIs had the Recaros, O.Z.z and a 6-speed. Maybe that was only the GTI VR6. 

Install looks great though.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice !!   

How's the Navy treating you ?

Andy, we should all have to suffer with what you have


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> I thought even the 1.8T GTIs had the Recaros, O.Z.z and a 6-speed. Maybe that was only the GTI VR6.
> 
> Install looks great though.


nope...

thats probably a special edition AE20th or R32 edition your thinking of, early mk4 GTIs came with a 1.8T and fairly basic interior....that motor has a lot of tunning ability though


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

vwtoby said:


> nope...
> 
> thats probably a special edition AE20th or R32 edition your thinking of, early mk4 GTIs came with a 1.8T and fairly basic interior....that motor has a lot of tunning ability though


I knew that MkIIIs did that. The MkIV GLIs OTOH give all the goodies to the 1.8T and the VR6 got squat. Go figure.


----------



## hoamic11 (May 7, 2007)

Wow, that install is nice, very clean/organized. Hopefully I can pull out something like that once i get my car underway with the install.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks a bunch lol. but right now its not as clean as it was. i need to do a lot of work to get it back to where i want it. 

maybe some of you can help me with this. i have a memphis 1500d, and a memphis 3004. the 3004 is working flawlessly. but the memphis wont output any voltage, even though i know its getting voltage on the power\ground\rem\rca. i put a elemental designs nine.1 in its pace, and everything worked fine. i put the memphis in my friends car, and it worked fine (where i got the 9.1 from) and then i try it again in my car, and i get nothing. then i had the memphis in, and i tried to use an ipod with rca adapter to input voltage, and still nothing.

apparently we know this;

1. wiring is fine. otherwise the memphis power light wouldnt come on - and 9.1 and rest of system wouldnt work.
2. rca's work, because music is going to the 3004 and 9.1 without issues - and ipod didnt change anything.
3. speakers work, i just double checked the wiring for a 2 ohm load. but i have yet to check a second sub.

so my next course of action is to hook up a kicker L512D4 to the 1500d. if that does not work, then i am completly out of ideas.


anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Check the remote turn on voltage.

Juan




req said:


> thanks a bunch lol. but right now its not as clean as it was. i need to do a lot of work to get it back to where i want it.
> 
> maybe some of you can help me with this. i have a memphis 1500d, and a memphis 3004. the 3004 is working flawlessly. but the memphis wont output any voltage, even though i know its getting voltage on the power\ground\rem\rca. i put a elemental designs nine.1 in its pace, and everything worked fine. i put the memphis in my friends car, and it worked fine (where i got the 9.1 from) and then i try it again in my car, and i get nothing. then i had the memphis in, and i tried to use an ipod with rca adapter to input voltage, and still nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

very clean man. i like the wiring and your doors!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Nice install! Looks great. You should come back to NJ to the NE Meet this Sunday to show it off to all of us.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Hes not

I was looking forward to hearing this car too. I think it looks great.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

are you using a relay on your remote? some HUs have issues powering multiple amps without a relay. 



req said:


> thanks a bunch lol. but right now its not as clean as it was. i need to do a lot of work to get it back to where i want it.
> 
> maybe some of you can help me with this. i have a memphis 1500d, and a memphis 3004. the 3004 is working flawlessly. but the memphis wont output any voltage, even though i know its getting voltage on the power\ground\rem\rca. i put a elemental designs nine.1 in its pace, and everything worked fine. i put the memphis in my friends car, and it worked fine (where i got the 9.1 from) and then i try it again in my car, and i get nothing. then i had the memphis in, and i tried to use an ipod with rca adapter to input voltage, and still nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

remember, my friends amp works perfectly in my car, and the memphis works perfectly in his car. the remote tested good. voltage at the amp was ~13.5 @ idle. and i used an ipod to input the signal to the amp.

and when i previously used the DLS A5 - it was using all the same wiring and it worked perfectly.

3.5 - maybe ill be up in the area next time i go on leave. anyone along this route id be glad to stop around and let people have an audition.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...85,-75.871582&spn=7.341396,14.941406&z=6&om=1


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

req said:


> remember, my friends amp works perfectly in my car, and the memphis works perfectly in his car. the remote tested good. voltage at the amp was ~13.5 @ idle. and i used an ipod to input the signal to the amp.
> 
> and when i previously used the DLS A5 - it was using all the same wiring and it worked perfectly.
> 
> ...


One variable you changed is the head unit and the other is the amp. So if the head unit is putting out less than adequate voltage, it might be enough for one turn on circuit but not for the other amp's turn on circuit. Just something to check.

Juan


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i also used an ipod via a stereo phono adapter straight into the amps input terminals. not to mention the H701 has 4v outputs. im sure thats enough voltage to get that amp working.

both amps tried in both cars. both worked in car A, one worked in car B. only thing that was hooked up to broken amp in car B was ignition\12v\gnd. and subs. i gotta go out there and hook that memphis to another speaker to proove to myself the IDQ's arent being unfriendly toward the memphis amp.

i just cant explain it.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

check the resistance of the ground to the amp that isnt working.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Can you wire your subs differently to your memphis amp?
For example: can you wire them in series to provide a higher ohm load.
Can you hook any other speaker to the memphis amp at 4 ohms or higher ohm load to see if it will power on?[ temporarily ]. no enclosure, just a speaker.

How are your sub [ s ] wired right now? 1 ohm, 2 ohm 4 ohm, etc..,


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I took the good pics 

I loved the 8"s they hammered. you car will be sweet when you done. best of luck for everything.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

As a fellow MKIV owner all I can say is nice install. I would love to go with 8s but am afraid that unfortunately I would have to cut the door card apart  . So I'm stuck with 7s and smaller. Though I'm plenty happy. Anyway great install, and great equipment.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> As a fellow MKIV owner all I can say is nice install. I would love to go with 8s but am afraid that unfortunately I would have to cut the door card apart  . So I'm stuck with 7s and smaller. Though I'm plenty happy. Anyway great install, and great equipment.


my install was planned around the fact that I want the car stock when I trade back in.. 

so I just have some kicks for my 7"s  you will see at the meet.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

azbass said:


> my install was planned around the fact that I want the car stock when I trade back in..
> 
> so I just have some kicks for my 7"s  you will see at the meet.


I might need your glassing services soon. My car is very stock/stealth looking actually. All my amps are hidden, my speakers are in original locations, and the hu is in stock location too. The only you see is the sub in the trunk.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

req said:


> i also used an ipod via a stereo phono adapter straight into the amps input terminals. not to mention the H701 has 4v outputs. im sure thats enough voltage to get that amp working.


Output voltage of the turn on circuit, not the output voltage of the preamp.

If you have two subs, maybe wire in series (or wire just one sub). Maybe one of the amps is going into protection for low impedance.

Juan


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

they are wired for a 2 ohm load. dual 2 coils. just like this;










ill get a single DVC2 L5 i have at my buddies house (we were playin around with it the other day heh) to it. it worked in his car, lets see if it works in mine.


as far as the doors go, the only thing thats limiting you on door speakers is 8.5"+ diamater and depth. if my speakers were like 1\4" more shallow, then they would have fit with zero visable mods to the door at all. but the surround of the speakaer was hitting the inside of the panel, hence the hole i needed to cut.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> I might need your glassing services soon. My car is very stock/stealth looking actually. All my amps are hidden, my speakers are in original locations, and the hu is in stock location too. The only you see is the sub in the trunk.


well talk about it at the meet


----------



## rpo1976 (Jul 25, 2007)

nice systeam man i see your a Vdub also i am too i am in williamsburg like the sub setup use trunk as box cool help me out with something like that i got 2 13w7 got Gti vr6


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

rpo1976 said:


> nice systeam man i see your a Vdub also i am too i am in williamsburg like the sub setup use trunk as box cool help me out with something like that i got 2 13w7 got Gti vr6


huh?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

rpo1976 said:


> nice systeam man i see your a Vdub also i am too i am in williamsburg like the sub setup use trunk as box cool help me out with something like that i got 2 13w7 got Gti vr6



Nice system man. I see you're a Vdub, I have one too. I am in williamsburg. I like the sub setup, using the trunk as a box. Cool. Could you help me out with something like that? I got 2 13w7 in my gti vr6

i learn how to read non-punctuated stuff... haha


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

req said:


> i think they are incredibly musical and dynamic. some of the best car audio subwoofers i have auditioned. its quite a genaric thing to say i know, but what else is there to say, they have fast transients and respond well to all types of music in my application (quasi-infinite baffle). *i wish i wasnt a ***** and would vent that area under them to the outside to make it true IB. but its my only car, so i dont see it as an option.*


Isn't there a factory vent to the outside behind the rear wheel wells? I've had a few VWs, about 10, and I thought they put a vent back there. Just remove the rubber flap and you have a vent to the outside. Not 100% positive, but you might want to check it out. 

Also, any plans for door grilles? Just looks like there is something missing there to me. 

I like what you've done with the hatch area. It's nice to see wiring when it's done neatly.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Fran82 said:


> Isn't there a factory vent to the outside behind the rear wheel wells? I've had a few VWs, about 10, and I thought they put a vent back there. Just remove the rubber flap and you have a vent to the outside. Not 100% positive, but you might want to check it out.
> 
> Also, any plans for door grilles? Just looks like there is something missing there to me.
> 
> I like what you've done with the hatch area. It's nice to see wiring when it's done neatly.


You don't even have to remove the rubber flap since it's on the outside of the car it'll open when necessary but close when parked to keep the creepy crawlies out.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, I recognized your IB install from ca.com. Nice work.

How do those subs sound IB?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

honestly i didnt even look for that 

im sure they are there. i had the same type of things in my old saturn. i know exactally what you are talking about.

as far as grilles go, i plan on making something, prolly some 1\2" baffles with grille clothe and the edge routered out to fit the hole i cut (overlap from the outside) and sit in there snug. ill figure it out though lol.



bikinpunk said:


> Hey, I recognized your IB install from ca.com. Nice work.
> 
> How do those subs sound IB?


they sound fan-tastic! i was out with my frient tonight listening to a bunch of stuff. and they really bring rock music alive. any 311 is just amazing. they extend into that midbass\subbass region with authority and the cone area gives me plenty of spl on the low end as well. i can get them going quite loud if i want them to - the last car i had them in IB i could pull a 139 on the TL sealed on the dash at 55hz. so the potential for a 140 is there. prolly not with this setup as the last was like 99% sealed and this is a little worse than that.

but very musical with just about everything i play on them. i couldnt be happier unless i had IDQV3's lol.


----------

